# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  ANET- a6 Prusa I3  LCD screen legend?

## clok

I recently picked up a cheap I3 knockoff on EBAY (original Prusa I3 is back ordered a month :Mad:  ) So i went cheap to start and will upgrade later. Good news the printer is working FANTASTIC, much better then expectation.  Bad news, there is ZERO info on the printer included with it, some Youtube videos of putting it together and a bed calibration video.. nothing on the settings etc on the LCD. SO far its been ok interpreting it and i have done well, but I'm stumped on one thing.  The LCD has a "FR"  100% on the screen when you start, normally you push the main button and it brings a menu up and you make selections, but if you just start it that "FR" is 100% and if you turn the knob you can drop it to 20% and you can crank it to 999%- What is this setting?

So far i have left all my prints on 100% and I have been toying with thickness on my models in CURA testing.. well Last night i set one to 1.6 thickness and it came out porous.. but I noticed I had that FR set to 60% somehow.. I have a sneaky suspicion its something like FLOW RATE and i turned my filament flow rate to 60%  and that would match how the model came out, like its not putting enough plastic down. Unfortunately night and work now (yep should be working) i didn't get to try more. So i thought I would see if anybody knew what that FR meant on the screen
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB175cXN...dc71ba24fca1ec

its the screen withe h 3d logo, the FR is right under it. This is not the printer i got, mine looks more like the a8 but i cant find it again on ebay.

anybody?

----------


## Roxy

Probably, you are running Marlin.   The FR is Feed Rate.   You can scale up or down the speed of the printer by turning that knob.

----------


## clok

Once again quick and I am pretty sure correct answer. Thanks again, second Noob question you have answered quickly for me Roxy!

----------

